# Pigeon suddenly cannot fly



## flying pig (Apr 2, 2009)

I put two racers inside the nest box to pair them up and to have them claim the nest box.
They were inside the nest box, approximately 2 weeks.
When they got paired, I opened the nest front and the hen was not able to fly.
She tries to flap her wings, but all she can do is jump about 1/2 foot and falls.
She also lost some weight, but she looks reall healthy, I just do not know why she cannot fly.
So I seperated the hen in to sick bay, but she look just fine.

Do you know what happend?
Is she diseased?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Has the hen just laid eggs since you paired them? Some suffer post-laying problems, though often it results in them being pretty much unable to move around at all.

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

She may be weak and that can cause them not too fly.

How much weight did she lose?

Isolate her and keep close eye on her, make sure to hand feed her if she doesn't eat enough and gain the weight back. Give her probiotics.

What does her poop look like?


----------



## flying pig (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes the hen laid two eggs while in the nest.
Her poop is firm and no water at all.
She lost of 20% of weight.

She looks very healthy, it is just she cannot fly to her nest from the floor.
I have isolated her from others, but besides she cannot fly, she looks fantastics.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If it is a post-egg problem, then it should clear up quite soon, but she may benefit from a calcium supplement like a liquid calcium syrup dosed orally (rather than in the water) for the future. 

Are you comparing her weight between two weighings after she laid, or was the first weighing when she was still carrying eggs (sorry, probably a silly question)? 

John


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

OK if she layed then can not fly Yes she more then likely has a calcium problem NOW Wal mart sell oyster shel tabs 500 unit in the pharmicy area Vitiman section. You can give her 1 tab daily for 5 days Break the tab in half give bith halfs Down the throat This will not clear up on its own if she is lacking. calcium. Also You can lock her back in her breeding hole And she can sit her eggs. NOW you need to keep grit ready. for the birds Treat ALL your hens as this bird to take care of future problems. AS this hen if she lays soon agin COULD DIE because she needs calcium. And hens die often from this It almost paralizes them sometimes. You do not want her laying agin for at least a month Thats why it might be better to let her sit here eggs and hatch them Also reguler poultry vit, has calcium in it in a good dose. You can mix some up for all your birds And can do that every 2 weeks. Vit, E also is in it along with needed mineral..


----------



## flying pig (Apr 2, 2009)

I am comparing weight before laying and after laying.
The hen gained back her weigh now and flirts with her cock.
I also gave her calcium pills.

She is very healthy, except she cannot fly.
I still do not know why she cannot fly, calcium deficiency causes this?


----------



## flying pig (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh I forgot, since she cannot fly back to her nest, I threw away the eggs and she is in solitary confinement.

Will she able to fly? 

I am giving her vitamins and calcium tabs every day.
She will not breed until probably next year.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Flying pig, it has been a over a week now, how much calcium have you given her each day and how much vitamins (did you use the 500mg tabs mentioned above, if so, how much, how many)? Is there any improvement, even a little in her ablity to fly? How is she eating? How are her droppings looking? How is she walking and her posture when standing? A photo may be helpful.

Karyn


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Just to add...you need to give her *calcium with Vit D *to help her body absorb the calcium. Please keep her warm, in a cage with traction beneath her, keep her clean and hand feed her if she needs help eating.


----------



## flying pig (Apr 2, 2009)

I gave her calcium pills for 5 days and she eats and runs around bottom of the loft. She also and gained her normal weight, but she still cannot fly.
She is perfectly healthy looking and even flirts with other cock if I put them together.

I have been given all my birds regulary vitamins, grits, oyster shells and I do not have any prisoners and she has been flying most of life.
She is only 1 1/2 years young.
The only time she has been cooped up is that 2 weeks while I was trying to pair up. 

I examined her wings if there is any injury, but no sign of broken or injury.

This is really mistery to me. What can I say......


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What does her poop look like?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I've been following this thread hoping to hear that your bird is up and flying around but I guess that's not the case yet. 

Good luck with her recovery!


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Flying pig, is there a chance she could be seen by a vet?

Karyn


----------



## flying pig (Apr 2, 2009)

Her poop is normal and my neighbor is a vet.
He examined and did not see any issue. He is not a bird vet, but he also told me about the calcium deficiency.

She is absolutely normal except she cannot fly.
When she tries to fly and lands her left wing is some what laid low, but soon tucks back.

Maybe her wing is hurt?, but I cannot figure out where she could get hurt, she was inside the nest box.
My friend vet said no bruises in the wing area too.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sometimes they can hold their wing/s almost normal even though there is an injury that exists and doesn't allow them to raise their wing/s all the way or to a certain point. It might be a slight injury and may or may not heal, depends on where it is too.

Make sure the calcium you are giving the bird is complete, with vitamin D and magnesium. Time will tell.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Flying pig, I had this same thing happen a while back to one of my hens, she laid her eggs and came up unable to fly right after. I did not believe it was a calcium or vitamin issue as my birds are well looked after in this area. Outside of the non-flying, she was acting pretty good, proper posture and no issues running around. I took her to my vet, and just like you, she showed in good condition with nothing obvious to be causing the flight issues, I was told to monitor her for the next few days.

After getting her home I decided to start her on Metacam for inflammation, as most issues with flying or walking can be attributed to sciatic nerve inflammation after egg laying, the vet also mentioned this. I know we are not supposed to have favorites, but as luck would have it she was my favorite hen. After two days on Metacam, with no real improvement, my gut told me to start her on antibiotics, so I started her on TMP/SMX and metronidazole and continued with the Metacam.

During this whole time I did as you did, I locked her in her nest box, and I also made a perch for her mate to sit outside next to her if he wished. She seemed OK with double duty on the eggs (switched for dummies) and I was happy for the complete rest this allowed her and I also provided food and water, of course, in her box. I did not allow her to attempt to fly for 10 days. When I opened the box after the 10 days, she flew to her favorite perch , and has been fine ever since, having laid other eggs, with no further issues.

Sometimes with these things we never really know the true cause and I don't know if just rest alone would have allowed her to recuperate in time, but there are occasions that I just listen to what my "gut" says and I am just happy she fully recuperated.

I would not give any more human calcium right now as five days of human amounts is a lot, and I feel and if this were the problem, this would have been more than enough calcium to have shown results by now. You could start with the Metacam for a few days to see if that helps and I outlined above the course of treatment I elected to give my bird. I would not allow her to try and fly at all, except for the brief times you are testing for improvement while on the Metacam, if you take it further, I would rest her completely for 10 days caged, with no flight tests.

I hope this helps and good luck with her,

Karyn


----------

